# OcCrè Costa MZA



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

I started this kit to get it pulled by the BR18 locomotive http://forums.mylargescale.com/24-product-reviews/86674-occre-br18-bavarian-dream.html

This is the kit, it is 55mm long 1:32 G gauge 

http://catalog.occre.com/modelismo-ferroviario/costa-mza.html


this is the contents of the box














































A multilanguage manual is included.. in my kit the manual is in Italian


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

First I mounted the floor


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

the tiles are printed on paper, to make them realistic I covered with transparent adhesive tape and marked the lines with a glass cutter


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow!!! I'm stealing that idea for tiles. That looks great!

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a super nice kit with lots of detail. You are doing a great job of building and finishing it. I hope it is actually 55 centimeters long. 55mm would only be about 2 inches. Keep posting.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

placitassteam said:


> Looks like a super nice kit with lots of detail. You are doing a great job of building and finishing it. I hope it is actually 55 centimeters long. 55mm would only be about 2 inches. Keep posting.


Yes of course I mistake.. model is 55cm long. 

I have made windows in real glass, is easy like polycarbonate but much better. 







































then I finish the wooden mosaic with around 300 12mm bits of wood










same work outside, I space wood tables with a ruler





























After a gloss paint I glue wallpaper for last.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

The seats..

I have assembed the frames and painted metal with shellac (work perfect like primer) , then I have paint with brown water based Vallejo colors and glossy Humbrol. 



















I rounded the corners and edges of the wooden cushions










I glued the silk with vinyl and I put a sponge with a weight to make the fabric adhere to the edges










I cut the corners and folded the fabric on the back




















this is the result




























the third class benches are more complicated



















I made the luggage nets and even these were not simple to build, I made them on the bench on a double sided adhesive tape



















finally, now I'm doing the doors.
the toilet door opens on two hinges, the others open on pins




























these are the doors that open on the pins, for now I have finished only one


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like a lot of work, and you are doing a fantastic job. Loved the details and the pictures.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job on the seats. Looks similar to what I did on my Mexican train so I know how much work it takes. I have never seen a coach rest room that opened to the outside, very interesting. It is all looking wonderful!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

wrighizilla;

My goodness but that coach is looking comfortable. I may have to re-watch the movie "Honey, I Shrank the Kids" to see whether I can get shrunk small enough for a ride in that coach!

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

Very interesting. I've never heard of this model company before. Thank you for posting your work on this.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

steamermeister said:


> Very interesting. I've never heard of this model company before. Thank you for posting your work on this.



I discovered the Occre in a shop in my city where last year I bought my first model Stephenson's Rocket.










this is the gallery of my first experience with OcCre trains

https://postimg.cc/gallery/1v98bxusg/ 

Rocket is a static model but now I have built a wooden railway for my BR18, maybe I will also motorize my Rocket.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/24-product-reviews/86674-occre-br18-bavarian-dream.html

All their trains can be motorized and built with many details.
obviously to motorize them we need more attention to build the moving parts.

Now on Costa Wagon I'm building the roof, I have many news, as soon I'll post all new photos and descriptions


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

I built the roof differently from the instructions so I can paint it inside










first of all I folded the wet strips on the soldering iron



















first step I built the roof frame without glue it to the the walls



















Finished the frame I move it on my desk.










I start to cover..



















to make the construction more solid I preferred to lay out a thin fiberglass texture






































paint inside










I reassembled on the walls and I finished the external roof frames


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?3055499-OcCre-S3-6-BR-18-Bavarian-Dream#post39521787
Is this the same guy?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

lotsasteam said:


> https://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?3055499-OcCre-S3-6-BR-18-Bavarian-Dream#post39521787
> Is this the same guy?


As he's probably reading this, there might have been a politer way to phrase your question?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful work by the way!!!


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

yes I am. 
but rc gropup is an rc forum, Costa is not radio controlled.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

some news.. 

I have change the metal casting lights with led lights, I show how I made it










I have do a vaccum forming on some 6mm softair balls with trasparent and white polocarbonate sheet but finally I have choose the white.




















the decorative ring










lights are fit on a wood bar.














































The undercarriage


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

I have modified all OcCre shocks with an handmade version










First is unpainted, last is original OcCre casting 




















flag signals now moving














































I have put copper nails on sides


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Amazing attention to detail.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's looking fantastic! Love the lights.

Later,

K


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

some black and white photos


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, if those photos were taken with an outdoor background they would be hard to tell from the full sized prototype. Great work.


----------

